# NOT a troll-- but what do bimmers have against 'vette owners?



## JMG (May 23, 2004)

OK-- everyone here is going to take this as a troll.
But it's not. 
I really do appreciate Bimmers- they are beautifully made cars, superb craftsmanship, and are, without a doubt, one of the finest cars on the road.

However, they are just not for me. While I appreciate them, I much prefer my '01 'vette roadster, and would pay the same compliments to my chevy. Now, putting the vette<--> m series debate aside--

I park next to a late model m5 today (don't ask me the year-- although it looked late model), and instead of showing the least bit of apprecitation for my car (which is in immaculate condition), he goes on to tell his buddy how easily he could take my car in any condition (which, as we all know, stock-for-stock, is totally wrong, and even more of a fallacy if you take into account the work I've done on my car (i.e., exhaust, headers, new heads, cam, etc. etc.)). I, of course, ignore the dope.

I meet the guy later on on the open road-- he drops a gear and floors it, and, in a moment of weakness, I take the challenge. Without going into detail, I handily beat him through several hairpin turns.

Anyway, realizing that we were taking things a bit too far, I back off. The [email protected] then proceeds to floor it (I was slowing down from about 98 mph-- he was speeding up), blows by several cars in a LEFT HAND TURN DIVIDER, and as he passes me, sticks his finger out the window.

Now, this is the most agregious form of corvette-hate that I've encountered, but I've seen it time and time again in other lesser forms (and it is the first and only time that I actually lowered myself to accept the challange).

My question is-- what gives? Do you guys really hate 'vettes, or am I continuously hitting the bad apples in your crowd?

Anyway, this is probably a worthless post, because I'm sure I'll just get nast hate-responses, and maybe I'm just blowing steam. But I mean, come on guys-- whats the deal?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Where in NY do you live? Plenty of small pen1s syndrome around the NYC area ... I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

:hi: No problem blowing steam - and welcome to the 'fest!

Dunno about others, I like 'vettes - amazing car for, what is it, 40ish K? I saw the new model reviewed in C/D I think it was, nice improvement I thought, especially in the styling and interior. A friend of mine at work has one (think its an '02) and took me for a drive -- other than the somewhat dated and inexpensive looking switchgear it was a hoot to be in.

The M5 driver? I find the world is basically 1% morons, that day, you just caught one.

Check this out: Mrs. Wingspan and I were ferrying our dog back from the Vet one evening, she in the Minivan with dog, me in the 3er behind. A SG 325 coupe with a THUMPTHUMPTHUMP got on my bumper, then passed both of us ON THE LEFT and swerved into Mrs. W's lane before turning left again shortly thereafter. What a jerk. So moral is BMW does not have a monopoly on bozo's.


----------



## JMG (May 23, 2004)

Well, I'm happy about these responses.
Looks like BMW owners are just like 'vette owners-- most are just enthusiasts, a few [email protected]

BTW-- it wasn't a m5-- it was an M3.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I want a 'vette as a second car, so... It's a ****ty daily driver, IMHO, but it's pretty hard to beat them on the track and at autox.

I haven't got anything against them. Even if there are a few too many fat balding guys in their midlife crises driving 'vettes.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

JMG said:


> Well, I'm happy about these responses.
> Looks like BMW owners are just like 'vette owners-- most are just enthusiasts, a few [email protected]
> 
> BTW-- it wasn't a m5-- it was an M3.


Ah yes, the young Jedi in an M3. Did he have his gf in the car? :tsk:


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

> I haven't got anything against them. Even if there are a few too many fat balding guys in their midlife crises driving 'vettes.


The stereotype is out there, just like Bimmer drivers are snobs....lol. I say go with what YOU like.

I love the new Vette C-6 !! :thumbup:

I love the old Vettes !! :thumbup:


----------



## JMG (May 23, 2004)

Actually, yes, he did. Britney spears looking thing (although it was hard to tell at 98 mph) .
And I had my wife in the car-- which is probably why I slowed down so quickly (and, having her in the car, I'm surprised I gave in).


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Its not all BMW owners...I have nothing against Vettes or their owners...in fact I considered buying a Z06 and I drove with a Corvette Club on a mountain ride once with my M roadster. All car enthusiasts are cool it seems, whether its Ferrari club or Honda club in my experience. You ran into an A**hole, not an enthusiast.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Exactly my feelings. I am a CAR enthusiast. 'Vettes are a unique creature, and will therefore draw some negative attention. Unfortunately, you ran into someone who is not representative of the BMW crowd as a whole.


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

Sorry you ran into a bad apple. Most BMW owners are not like that. I've owned M3's and an M5 and I love Corvettes. I am still considering a C6 Z06 when they debut. Don't put all of us into the "hate" catagory. We love cars and the Vette is included.



JMG said:


> OK-- everyone here is going to take this as a troll.
> But it's not.
> I really do appreciate Bimmers- they are beautifully made cars, superb craftsmanship, and are, without a doubt, one of the finest cars on the road.
> 
> ...


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

I cant believe an M5 owner would do such a thing. Everytime I pace with a M5 owner, its really out of fun, nothing bad, give cheers and kick the throttle in. Then again, its BMW vs. BMW...M Style, but although I like corvettes, I still have this GUIDO image associated with the Corvette owner. Its that low grease ball that drove those cars in the 70s and 80s when I was growing up, wearing the wife beaters, and just looking like trash. Times have changed, and corvette owners are not like that anymore, even some corvette owners can have BMWs....I would like to own a corvette, but with that money...I rather get something else....ya know..but its the IMAGE..of corvettes, and with BMW owners, images of aristocrats....i didnt make this image up..its society that put me up to this crock.

That M5 owner probably believed you to be in one of those category, but not only is he an a hole, but he probably had the a hole image of you as well, I bet if you drove a M5, the beligerence would be gone and kinship found...


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

THey're just cars, not personality identifiers. 

Alex


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

BahnBaum said:


> THey're just cars, not personality identifiers.
> 
> Alex


its true..but you kinda are what you drive...its like how you dress, how you act, how you articulate, how you move, what you wear, who you meet, what you drive, where you live, what you eat...No?...doesnt that make each one of us...so different..but doesnt mean..that a t shirt jeans guy is not a millionaire...look at Steve Jobs...worth millions, but wears t shirts and jeans to work..but society doesnt percieve it that way..perception is everthing.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

rumratt said:


> I wouldn't put it past Rost12. :rofl:
> 
> (Just kidding Rost!)


no prob, but to think of an owner driving an expensive car like the M5 to act like a complete A S S...its just :yikes: :thumbdwn: ...man...

Like today..I see a carbon black M3 with nice rims....and we both give a thumbs up..cheering all the way up the henry hudson...

The M5 dude obviously didnt get laid...there goes the rumors of BMW owners getting laid the most..muahahah..LMAO!


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Riuster said:


> its true..but you kinda are what you drive...its like how you dress, how you act, how you articulate, how you move, what you wear, who you meet, what you drive, where you live, what you eat...No?...doesnt that make each one of us...so different..but doesnt mean..that a t shirt jeans guy is not a millionaire...look at Steve Jobs...worth millions, but wears t shirts and jeans to work..but society doesnt percieve it that way..perception is everthing.


I hear what you're saying, but I don't agree that what we drive indicates anything more than our choice in cars. I've met lots of BMW owners in various settings and my opinion is there's no common thread among them other than liking BMWs (and some of them probably don't fit into that camp!). And jerks are an equal opportunity car-buying group. You find them everywhere, and I don't see that any one model has a monopoly on idiots.

IMO, trying to figure out what people are like based on what they drive is a futile exercise. If you only go as deep as looking at what they drive or what they wear, I bet you'll be wrong more often than right! 

Alex


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

BahnBaum said:


> I hear what you're saying, but I don't agree that what we drive indicates anything more than our choice in cars. I've met lots of BMW owners in various settings and my opinion is there's no common thread among them other than liking BMWs (and some of them probably don't fit into that camp!). And jerks are an equal opportunity car-buying group. You find them everywhere, and I don't see that any one model has a monopoly on idiots.
> 
> IMO, trying to figure out what people are like based on what they drive is a futile exercise. If you only go as deep as looking at what they drive or what they wear, I bet you'll be wrong more often than right!
> 
> Alex


yeahh....gotta put all the variables to come to a final equation, and even that summation is not really a final answer...is this the question to the answer or the answer to the question.......hmmm..the matrix would have been cool with a M5 racing a Vette on the highway scene.....


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

JMG said:


> Now, this is the most agregious form of corvette-hate that I've encountered, but I've seen it time and time again in other lesser forms (and it is the first and only time that I actually lowered myself to accept the challange).
> 
> My question is-- what gives? Do you guys really hate 'vettes, or am I continuously hitting the bad apples in your crowd? ?


You are kidding, right? This kind of **** goes on everyday out there in the world. You can be driving an M5, a Z06, or a frickin' Pinto already. There are asshole drivers out there. Like you said, in your moment of weakness. I doubt you would have got the finger had you not indulged in your moment of weakness.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

rumratt said:


> I wouldn't put it past Rost12. :rofl:
> (Just kidding Rost!)


  

I did beat an obviously stock C5 once... He was the one acting like a punk, though, so no waves from me


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

BahnBaum said:


> And jerks are an equal opportunity car-buying group. You find them everywhere, and I don't see that any one model has a monopoly on idiots.


Well said.


----------

